# No plasti dip just real spray paint



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ive been wating to paint my stock rims while i get some new rims ive plasti dipped them b4 but didnt really like the look of the plasti dip so i peeled it off this weekend i painted my dads tahoe rims with spary paint and they came out really good was thinking of doing my rims with the same paint but idk if i should also i dont know if i want them black everyone has black rims so i thought what about white spray paint!?? my question is what do u guys think of white on stock rims? What kind of spray paint do u guys recommend other than plasti dip!? Here are some piks of my dads tahoe rims b4 and after also the paint i used


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Frankly I prefer that Black look , but your time your money your choice !


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Frankly I prefer that Black look , but your time your money your choice !


True true ill have to think about it a little more lol ?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

If you are good with Photoshop then try that route or just plasti dip one white put it on the car and see it that way. If you like it then peel the dip off and paint it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> If you are good with Photoshop then try that route or just plasti dip one white put it on the car and see it that way. If you like it then peel the dip off and paint it.


This since you can literally use only 1 can on 2 wheels on one side of the car just to get a feel for it.



brian v said:


> Frankly I prefer that Black look , but your time your money your choice !


I do as well, just waiting for the clear to come off my eco wheels to make me take the 1st step in that direction.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I say black and leave a lip on the rim


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> I say black and leave a lip on the rim


What do u mean by lip on the rim lol!? ?


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> If you are good with Photoshop then try that route or just plasti dip one white put it on the car and see it that way. If you like it then peel the dip off and paint it.


thats a good idea!!! Didnt think of that


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I've always painted my wheels. I think the plastidip option is nice because you can just peel it off when you're tired of it and the range of colors is nice. $8/can is decent. 

As for paint I've used everything from Walmart 99cent flat black to custom blends. Krylon make a nice product and it stands up well. 



on a side note. Periods aren't just for women.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> on a side note. Periods aren't just for women. :wink:


:question:


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well i plasti dipped them before but just didnt like how sometime it would peel cause the rocks on the streets or what not but maybe ill use rust oleum


----------



## Podladog (Sep 5, 2014)

post a pic of your car and ill shop it to any color you want

use rustoleum gloss, dont bother with spray clear, it'll look like dogs ass


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Podladog said:


> post a pic of your car and ill shop it to any color you want
> 
> use rustoleum gloss, dont bother with spray clear, it'll look like dogs ass


Thanks can u make do it white i wanna see how that looks i appreciate it


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> :question:



In reference to the lack of punctuation in the OP. haha


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

finaly painted my rims white and the lug nutz black no plasti dip what u guys think


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess you live on rocks man, chipping away already? Im sure your mad about that. They look really good man:goodjob:


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah specially on the way to work &#55357;&#56865; ill fix them pretty soon and post better piks 
does any one know how i can take that sticky stuff off my paint!!!


----------

